# Making the Necrons glow! (need help)



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello fellow heretics,

I am doing a Necron army and I have chosen the look I want HOWEVER I don't know how to get it done. Below is an image of what I would like my end product to look like except everything BLUE in the picture I would like to be substituted for RED or ORANGE. (click the link for more pictures)



Any help / suggestions?

Thanks!
Chaosftw


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I believe that effect is all based on layering (dark blue, middle blue, light blue, white, or in your case reds then white). On another thread (I think it was Boc's WIP Necrons) I saw a cool way to do the white-colour effect - layer white 2-3 times then glaze (so double or triple ceramite white or white scar then bloodletter).

From what it seems, there's some minimal source lighting, showing the light from a source reflecting on the model. I'm not sure the exact technique to do it, but look between the ribs and in the eye sockets (around the edges) and you'll see what I mean.

Oh, and contrast. Contrast good. On a ceramic-style Necron, it would probably look worse. Dark necron = ****** glows. But I may be 100% wrong. Or right.


----------

